# filigree pen kits



## John_Racela (Dec 1, 2007)

Has anyone made these pens?  How do they look when completed?
Also, is there anyplace wheer I can find step-by-step instructions on making pen boxes?


----------



## stevers (Dec 1, 2007)

Made a couple of filigrees, nice looking pen. The Ladies seem to like them. They are sort of frilly. Pretty easy to make. Just watch the final dimension on the upper barrel.


----------



## scotirish (Dec 17, 2007)

I know I am "Johnny-Come-Lately" on this, but I hope it helps. 
http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKMONTFLG_ins.pdf    [8]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 18, 2007)

John I just finished one from CSUSA, the wood is pink ivory and it is for a lady.

As said above, watch the dimensions of the upper barrel.





<br />


----------



## John_Racela (Dec 19, 2007)

Ligget, 
Awesome looking pen. I assume that is a Euro pen with the filigree sleeve on it?  If you don't mind my asking, if you were to sell one like it, what would you charge for it?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2007)

I would sell it for $145.00. $45.00 of that is what I have them listed on my web site for (Note: that is to low) the other $100 is for having to steal it from Mark.[}]


----------



## stevers (Dec 19, 2007)

I got $40 for my first one but would probably go higher now, maybe $45 or $50, depends on the material.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by John_Racela_
> <br />Ligget,
> Awesome looking pen. I assume that is a Euro pen with the filigree sleeve on it?  If you don't mind my asking, if you were to sell one like it, what would you charge for it?



Sorry for replying late, if I were to sell it I would be looking for approx Â£35 to Â£40 ($70 to $80 usd), it is the European Filigree and they are being discontinued by CSUSA, discounted now.

They are harder to make because of the top barrel, must keep your length right and bring the diameter down very slowly checking regular to see if the Filigree will slide on without being loose.

Very much a girly pen, especially with the pink ivory![:X][]


----------

